# APS social @ kangaroo point brisbane



## horsenz (Feb 5, 2007)

hello once again all you herp loving people...
for those of you that missed the recent social gathering at bearded dragon ( due to short notice, sorry!), we're organizing another for the 10th of march at lunchtime, at the bottom of the cliffs at Kangaroo point.
just a friendly BBQ/picnic (B.Y.O) so we can all put a face to those avatars!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:

please post your interest...




:lol:


----------



## JungleRob (Feb 5, 2007)

interest. ;o)


----------



## cris (Feb 5, 2007)

sounds good  its a nice central location so it should make it easy for more ppl to get there.


----------



## cris (Feb 5, 2007)

aww just read its BYO arnt you going to buy a pallete of beer for us


----------



## horsenz (Feb 5, 2007)

na will have one just for me


----------



## horsenz (Feb 5, 2007)

b


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 5, 2007)

should be sweet. am expecting to do snake course in march sometime, so as long as that doesnt fall on the same day it should be fine to come along.....


----------



## rumpig (Feb 5, 2007)

bugger i work saturdays


----------



## Elfir (Feb 5, 2007)

ill go depending on work


----------



## horsenz (Feb 6, 2007)

melgalea said:


> should be sweet. am expecting to do snake course in march sometime, so as long as that doesnt fall on the same day it should be fine to come along.....


can i ask where you are doing the snake course at?


----------



## Mrs Mac (Feb 6, 2007)

is that the ven course with cool companions? i'll hopefully be doing that also.
but otherwise i'll be coming to the gathering.


----------



## horsenz (Feb 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 6, 2007)

Count us in


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 6, 2007)

Mrs Mac said:


> is that the ven course with cool companions? i'll hopefully be doing that also.
> but otherwise i'll be coming to the gathering.


 
That's the one guys, mel and I are just waiting on C.C. to get back to us with their revised course and the details, and they promise us about mid-March 

If anyone else is interested, PM your e-mail addy and I will add you to our list

Mrmikk

(P.S. sorry for hijacking your thread for my own means ) :lol:


----------



## AnteUp (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm in. I've made a note to come back to Brisbane that weekend.


----------



## horsenz (Feb 6, 2007)

jolly good.. the more the merrier


----------



## nook171 (Feb 6, 2007)

if i havnt moved out by then i will come


----------



## phoenix (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi I will be visiting Marc in Brisbane then, so if it is ok by you guys I might drag him along too..


----------



## horsenz (Feb 6, 2007)

phoenix said:


> Hi I will be visiting Marc in Brisbane then, so if it is ok by you guys I might drag him along too..


that's ok by us guy's (girl)..


----------



## phoenix (Feb 6, 2007)

cool thanks I will ask him when I get there..


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 6, 2007)

I probs wont make it, but just an idea, yous should make name tags with your aps names on them and wear them otherwise it will be confusing as to whose who lol.


----------



## horsenz (Feb 6, 2007)

Ashleigh:];740673 said:


> I probs wont make it, but just an idea, yous should make name tags with your aps names on them and wear them otherwise it will be confusing as to whose who lol.


good thinking 99 !!!!!


----------



## yommy (Feb 6, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 6, 2007)

Orange flowers and teddies for me


----------



## pythoness (Feb 6, 2007)

red neck and tatts is my calling card lol.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi just got an email from Marc...he said he wont be coming, but I think I still will.


----------



## devians (Feb 7, 2007)

i might poke my head in


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Feb 7, 2007)

sounds good, ill be there!


----------



## horsenz (Feb 7, 2007)

b


----------



## horsenz (Feb 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## horsenz (Feb 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## hornet (Feb 12, 2007)

count me in


----------



## horsenz (Feb 13, 2007)

very good the more the merrier


----------



## horsenz (Feb 15, 2007)

b


----------



## paul4 (Feb 17, 2007)

I might come along also and catch up with some of you guys , sounds good
Paul


----------



## horsenz (Feb 19, 2007)

b


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 19, 2007)

Will try to make it...just difficult being preggers and with all the kids. Will see what Ad and I can do


----------



## horsenz (Feb 20, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Will try to make it...just difficult being preggers and with all the kids. Will see what Ad and I can do


we will be bringing our little monsters too...i'm pretty sure there's a playground there.


----------



## horsenz (Feb 21, 2007)

bump


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 21, 2007)

i might come i will just see what i am doing, most proberbly not but hey i will try


----------



## darkangel (Feb 21, 2007)

i'll try and be there. saturdays are normally pretty hard for me to do things. have 3 kids and 2 normally sleep at lunch time. so i need to find a sitter.


----------



## rumfreak (Feb 21, 2007)

can i come i only have one snake (for now)


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 21, 2007)

what is the date for it again. haha.


----------



## rumfreak (Feb 21, 2007)

y ha ha


----------



## horsenz (Feb 21, 2007)

rumfreak said:


> can i come i only have one snake (for now)


yes you can come, but your profile say's python'S !!!! lol


----------



## horsenz (Feb 23, 2007)

b


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 23, 2007)

"b"

LOL

erm... may go if somone gives me a lift......... erm and I can excape work...... erm and there is beer there.......... mmmmmmmmmm beer....................


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 23, 2007)

I might be able to come, depends if I can get a lift or not.


----------



## hornet (Feb 23, 2007)

if no lift wanna catch the train in ash?


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 23, 2007)

Umm maybe, I will see what im doing on that weekend.


----------



## horsenz (Feb 25, 2007)

.


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 27, 2007)

bump come on people i am sure more people wanna go


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 27, 2007)

Trousa, will give you a lift, but only if you talk Mel into coming too


----------



## Recharge (Feb 28, 2007)

yea, mel HAS to come 
(I have to get payback for getting water flicked at me so much) mwwwaaahahahahaha >: D


----------



## horsenz (Feb 28, 2007)

come on people.. march 10th.. lunchtime onwards!!!!
the more the merrier! Children friendly... (as requested last time a meet was organized )... 
B.Y.O -BBQ / picnic .....or just an esky full of pissahol !!!!!


----------



## horsenz (Mar 2, 2007)

,


----------



## Mayo (Mar 2, 2007)

will see how we go, will be there if able to be


----------



## horsenz (Mar 2, 2007)

dont be shy people all welcome


----------



## horsenz (Mar 6, 2007)

don't for get its this weekend


----------



## Recharge (Mar 6, 2007)

it's a worry, I'm on this geek forum, and QLD has the biggest get togeathers, and in THIS forum, it's all slack****s.. what gives?? 


oh yea, stary says she'll be there too weeee
is odessa comming? anyone know??


----------



## theplantguys (Mar 7, 2007)

would love to be there but work sadly will tear me away, have to earn money to support my habits ........................ animal habbits that is, too many pets not enought money


----------



## horsenz (Mar 7, 2007)

well iam sure there will be another one in a few mths so maybe then


----------



## pythoness (Mar 7, 2007)

Well we will try ofcourse. have a split kid weekend, but also have court on friday for a custody battle over my sterp daughter, so it will depend on how that goes, as to what we'll be doing that day. if all goes well at court, then we prob won't be there as we'll be getting everything organised for her arrival, if all doesn't go well, then we will have nothing planned and will have the time, if hubby will feel upto it after a day of court battle that is.


----------



## horsenz (Mar 7, 2007)

well we both hope it goes well for you pythoness


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Mar 8, 2007)

Dean and I will be there. Just making sure it was still on :lol: don't want to be at the cliffs all by myself 

-Penny


----------



## horsenz (Mar 8, 2007)

sounds like there will be a few of us there at the bottom of the cliffs so you wont be there alone


----------



## Firesnake (Mar 8, 2007)

what time at the cliffs? i am up for it definitely!!! i would love to meet snake lovers 
as long as it isnt late i can come, i am animal sitting at the moment (no not herps, mammals!!)


----------



## Firesnake (Mar 8, 2007)

is anyone going to bring their little friends?!


----------



## Recharge (Mar 8, 2007)

doubtful firesnake, the risk of possible cross infection is of concern.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 8, 2007)

i will try to come, saturday normally consists of a hangover but would be good to put some faces to names.


----------



## horsenz (Mar 8, 2007)

Firesnake said:


> is anyone going to bring their little friends?!


negative ghost-rider...


----------



## Firesnake (Mar 9, 2007)

yes true i never thought about bugs with reptiles...good point


----------



## pythoness (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, court didn't go as we expected or hoped, but we do have my step daughter for this weekend, and will try and do fun things with her that she wants to do, so it's doubtfull we will make it out there.
Next time eh


----------



## horsenz (Mar 10, 2007)

we're sorry to hear that pythoness... 
but we do hope you enjoy your weekend with her


----------



## pythoness (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Horsenz, it's just the begining of the next 6 months of court battels, but things are looking up in our favour. but considering we haven't seen my step-daughter for 2 months, i don't think she would enjoy a herping bbq as much as going swinning at nana's 
Next time hopefully


----------



## AnteUp (Mar 10, 2007)

sorry horsenz i wont be able to make it.. im buried in uni books at the moment trying to get things done for my countless assignments


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 10, 2007)

ggrrrr I am not there.


----------



## Recharge (Mar 10, 2007)

well stary and i went and were very disappointed with the poor show... tut tut


----------

